# Shark identify is this a spinner?



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

Shark identify is this a spinner?
Caught this shark inshore Mobile bay it fought pretty good, very strong when holding it's tail to remove hook from it's mouth.

got broke off a bunch, stepped up to 40LB wire leader then they took everything from above main line, my other live pin fish top water w/ big bobber not much attention.

also caught a giant silver minnow think it's referred to as silver 

If shark was the legal 54” size, like is the spinner any good to eat? same? w/ silver.

I'd like to try shark fin soup.

got bit a bunch from small under 15" specs but couldn't set the weedless style hook.

the weather was excellent for cruising I'm thinking all the extra green algae ruined water visibility thus ruining trolling the GOM sport fishing.
STB


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Certainly looks like a spinner. Did your "silver minnow" jump?


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

Catchemall said:


> Certainly looks like a spinner. Did your "silver minnow" jump?


the silver minnow followed my retrieval to right at vessel then hit the spoon swam under vessel it was about 28" but didn't jump like a tarpon, I did catch then release on both fish.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Did you ever catch that catfish?


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Your killing me Steve!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I need too get that shark fin soup recipe from you Capt


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Holy shit speed racer, 45 and 53 knots??


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Shark looks like an adult Atlantic Sharpnose. No size limit.

Was the "silver" follower a Ladyfish? If so, it might be worth try to eat.


----------



## steve the brain (Sep 28, 2016)

stevenattsu said:


> Did you ever catch that catfish?


yes well it's offspring.I posted earlier the catch. that giant fishs days are numbered



stevenattsu said:


> I need too get that shark fin soup recipe from you Capt


3 quarts boiling water add fins salt pepper.easy



NoMoSurf said:


> Shark looks like an adult Atlantic Sharpnose. No size limit.
> 
> Was the "silver" follower a Ladyfish? If so, it might be worth try to eat.


the shark I caught has black marks on rear & pec. fins and grey like the spinner, you maybe correct I think spinner.

yes the giant silver minnow was a ladyfish LF. do you make fish cakes w/ them?
think I keep the next LF. filet,scale scoop out meat interesting fish.

doe's the FWC even recognize/regulate the LF?

curious why I couldn't hookup on the small trout?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

FWC doesn't regulate anything in Mobile Bay.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> FWC doesn't regulate anything in Mobile Bay.


I can’t figure this guy out. He’s either a world class troll or ignorant beyond measurable means.


----------



## Bayman12 (Sep 12, 2018)

*Not sure*

I dont know


----------

